# Strong black coffee FO?



## bbrown (May 15, 2015)

Anyone have any suggestions for something real smelling and strong?


----------



## snappyllama (May 15, 2015)

I'm following this since I'm still looking for a good one.  Don't bother with WSP Fresh Brewed Coffee.  It's "fresh" in the same way the quickie mart has "fresh" coffee.  I'm thinking of spending some time to sweeten up the bitter notes in it.


----------



## jblaney (May 15, 2015)

I have tried both Fresh Coffee and Hazelnut Coffee from Candlescience.  They both morphed to something not appealing in CP.   I really liked the Hazelnut Coffee in M&P though, but I think coffee fragrances morph in CP.   

I also tried Fresh Brewed Coffee from NG, same thing.   Good luck.


----------



## bbrown (May 15, 2015)

I tried Black Coffee from Save On Scents and it has a weird after smell.


----------



## vmakkers (May 15, 2015)

I have the world's best coffee from NG and caramel coffee from Nurture. I haven't soaped either of them yet. Anyone else have experience with them? They smell great OOB


----------



## doriettefarm (May 15, 2015)

I've got some Cuban Coffee Bean from Soapalooza that smells pretty good OOB.  I haven't soaped with it yet but will report back when I do.


----------



## Soapsense (May 16, 2015)

I used Coffee Mocha from WSP, and it still smells good, but boy was it difficult, it tried to separate and overheated.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 20, 2015)

I really enjoy the turkish mocha scent from BB


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (May 20, 2015)

I just soaped Cinnamin Hazelnut Coffee from Sweet Cakes and really liked it. My husband thinks it smells too "cinnaminny" to him but I smell the hazelnut coffee more. It was easy to work with too.


----------



## grumpy_owl (May 22, 2015)

I love BB's Turkish Mocha and it's insanely popular, but more people get chocolate from it than the coffee notes. BB's Espresso, on the other hand, is a strong, true, delicious coffee scent in CP. PM me, *bbrown*, if you would like a sample.


----------



## honeysuds (May 23, 2015)

I love WSP's Coffee Beans. Strong scent, don't know how it soaps in CP but have used it in MP and HP, sticks well.


----------



## bbrown (May 24, 2015)

grumpy_owl said:


> I love BB's Turkish Mocha and it's insanely popular, but more people get chocolate from it than the coffee notes. BB's Espresso, on the other hand, is a strong, true, delicious coffee scent in CP. PM me, *bbrown*, if you would like a sample.



grumpyowl you are so kind!  But you know what is funny...I was rearranging my FO's last night and I found a small sample bottle of Espresso from BB that I forgot about!  They sent it a few months back in an order.  So I am going to give it a try.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (May 25, 2015)

I have NG's Jamaican vanilla cafe,  and the Bb fall fragrance sampler and there's some coffee stuff in there i think.  Haven't soaped them yet.  Excited to though,  I am a coffee addict in the purest form.  NG scents scare me a little.  They always seem to be a gamble... Good prices on them,  and some soap great and some not so much! I always get a sample ounce to soap first and that never hurts me in the end.  I am also really interested to see what you guys say about this and I will let you know what my Jamaica does when I get to it.  Sounds like everyone probably has the other stuff I have.


----------

